

Will You Welcome Your New Silicon Valley Emo-Choad Oligarch Government? - snaky
http://www.theawl.com/2013/05/will-you-welcome-your-new-silicon-valley-emo-choad-oligarch-government

======
Uhhrrr
TFA adds absolutely nothing to the article to which it links.

